# Pb mange disque sur iBook G4 800 12'



## bertrand.serullaz (28 Janvier 2007)

paf !!! 5 ans de bon et loyaux service et grosse tuile hier au soir. J'avais du mal depuis quelqes temps à lire des dvd, et à éjecter des CD, et là voilà ce qui sort collé à mon DVD : 

ICI

un morceau de tissu noir, au contact velours d'un coté et collant de l'autre, avec un trou bien rond au milieu. En mettant un autre CD, celui ci fonctionne quelques minutes puis ressort avec des traces de colles.

Je suis certain que rien n'a été inséré par une force obscure et ennemie. dans tous les cas je m'interroge sur la marche a suivre ? 

Si c'est répérable sans frais : dans ce cas  je veux bien tenter de démonter la boite. Sinon c'est quoi votre conseil : pieces de rechange, lecteur externe ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2007)

R&#233;parable, je ne pense pas,en tout cas pour un r&#233;sultat sans doute tr&#232;s al&#233;atoire.
reste a trouver un combo pour le remplacer avec le tuto(http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/). La solution du lecteur externe est evidement la plus facile est la moins couteuse.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2007)

Ce bout de "tissu" sert à soutenir le CD que tu insères sans le rayer jusqu'à ce qu'il soit centré dans le lecteur et saisie dans le rond central avant de commencer sa rotation.

J'ai eu le même soucis avec un Titanium mais le lecteur n'a pas été tout de suite HS. Le mien (morceau de tissu) était déchiré. Avec un peu de chance le tien n'est que décollé, ce qui explique les salissures sur le CD suivant.

Tu peux peut-être le refixer, mais pour cela il faut démonter le lecteur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2007)

Salut.

J'ai eu un problème similaire ce matin, avec exactement la même machine : ibook G4 800 12''...
Bizarre hein? 

Depuis quelques temps j'ai remarqué que le mange disque avait du mal à rendre les CD à l'éjection.
Ce matin, il a carrément fallu que je chope le DVD à la sortie avec une pince parce qu'il ne sortait que de quelques millimètres et repartait dans le lecteur.

J'ai vu des traces collantes sous le DVD quand je l'ai sorti, ça doit donc être le même problème.

Ma question est la suivante : pour remettre en place ce bout de tissu, il faut que j'ouvre le lecteur en lui-même???
Ca va pas être le gros bordel à faire, ça?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juin 2007)

Salut bobby 

A mon avis tu ne pourras pas remettre en place le morceau de tissu, ca fait partie int&#233;grante du combo, pas d'autre choix que de changer le "combo" enti&#232;rement....


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2007)

Ben je viens de trouver un tuto pour ouvrir un superdrive, j'imagine que pour le combo de mon ibook, &#231;a doit pas &#234;tre plus difficile...

Enfin j'esp&#232;re, surtout. 

J'ai vu sur des photos ou se trouvait le tissu en question.
Je vois le genre de truc que c'est.
En effet, s'il se d&#233;colle, &#231;a va pas &#234;tre simple de le recoller sans que &#231;a fasse une surcouche qui pourrait g&#234;ner encore plus l'&#233;jection...

Du coup je vais ouvrir le machin dans la semaine et je vais aviser : si la partie d&#233;coll&#233;e n'est pas trop grande, je pense que je tenterai de la d&#233;couper et de la virer tout simplement.
Tout ce qui tient bien, je le laisserai.

Sinon, ben... Je sais pas, j'essayerai de recoller, mais &#231;a risque de pas &#234;tre simple, en effet. 

Si quelqu'un a des contre-indications, qu'il n'h&#233;site pas &#224; les poster ici avant demain ou apr&#232;s-demain.
Apr&#232;s, il sera trop tard, je pense.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juin 2007)

Hop hop hop, c'est moi que (re) v'l&#224;! 

Bon, j'ai d&#233;mont&#233; le bouzin, j'ai retir&#233; le lecteur combo, je l'ai ouvert, et la : horreur et stup&#233;faXion! 

En effet, c'&#233;tait une partie du tissu noir &#224; l'entr&#233;e du lecteur qui s'&#233;tait d&#233;coll&#233;.
Et &#231;a g&#234;nait plut&#244;t l'&#233;jection. (franchement on se demande m&#234;me comment le truc a pas rendu l'&#226;me... Costaud quand m&#234;me...)

Bref, j'ai coup&#233; ce qui d&#233;passait au cutter, j'ai remplac&#233; &#231;a par un bon bout de gaffer (ce gros scotch noir bien costaud utilis&#233; beaucoup dans le spectacle) vu qu'en dessous il y avait des t&#234;tes de vis qui auraient pu rayer mes CD, et j'ai remont&#233; le tout.

D&#233;j&#224; et d'une : 
J'ai pas perdu de vis (cette fois). 

Et de deux : 
c'est reparti comme en 40, le combo prend les CD et DVD qu'on lui donne, et les &#233;jecte sans broncher, sans les rayer, bref, c'est reparti pour 4 ans. 

Je vous collerai les captures de l'op&#233;ration &#224; coeur ouvert quans j'aurai le temps, l&#224; je peux pas je vais boire un coup. 

En tout cas, si quelqu'un a le m&#234;me souci (sur quelque portable que ce soit &#224; mon avis) j'ai un conseil : prenez la peine de d&#233;monter le lecteur et de regarder dedans.
Ca peut &#233;viter un remplacement.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Juin 2007)

Super bobby 

On attend les photos avec impatience


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (5 Juin 2007)

oui alors là tu m'intéresse, moi j'ai pas osé démonter, et je suis sans lecteur de CD/DVD.... le tutorial m"intéresse et tout tes conseils :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juin 2007)

Hop, je reviens avec les tutos et photos. 

Bon, en fait ce n'est pas la première fois que je démonte mon ibook. La première fois c'était pour changer le DD qui avait rendu l'âme.
Hier j'ai utilisé le même tuto qu'à l'époque : *ici*.

Un ou deux commentaires :
- l'histoire de l'electricité statique c'est de la connerie.
- Pour déclipser la coque, une carte genre carte de bibliothèque (comme une carte de crédit mais en plus fine en fait) c'est très bien, et il faut pas hésiter à forcer aux coins quand même : ça vient pas tout seul.
- Pour débloquer certaines vis faut forcer comme un âne, faut pas avoir peur.
- Bref, l'ibook il est pas en sucre, on peut quand même y aller. 

Bref.
Pour retirer le lecteur combo c'est très simple : 3 ou 4 vis à retirer et on fait basculer le lecteur vers l'arrière pour le sortir du cadre en alu.
Quelques explications *ici* si jamais tu as peur d'avoir des surprises...

Donc, une fois qu'on a retiré le combo de l'ibook, on a ça :



(cette image vient du deuxième tuto que j'ai cité).

J'ai donc retiré la façade en plastique blanc (une vis à retirer au milieu) et là c'est vachement moins propre, tout de suite (là c'est moi qui ai pris les photos) : 



On voit bien qu'il y a un truc pas normal.  

Le zoom :



C'est bien ce tissu noir qui se décolle.

Après il suffit d'ouvrir le capot du lecteur : 4 vis aux 4 coins. Elles sont super bloquées, donc il faut appuyer franco sur le tournevis et le faire tourner avec une pince. En touc cas il n'y a que comme ça que j'ai réussi à les débloquer.
Une fois le capot retiré, on voit bien que le tissu est en vrac, et que la poussière ça se met vraiment dans tous les coins 
Illustration :




ET le zoom :




A partir de là c'est simple : 
-Tout le tissu qui dépasse on le coupe soigneusement au cutter.
- Ce qu'on a enlevé on le remplace par un adhésif dans lequel on a confiance (pour ma part, je disais du gaff, c'est ce qu'on trouve parfois sous le nom "power tape" dans les grandes surfaces, c'est noir ou gris... )
- Noter que quand on recolle cet adhésif, on peut le faire dépasser sur la partie avant du lecteur : cette partie ne bouge pas, donc ça ne gênera pas, et en plus elle est bloquée sous la façade en plastique, donc on a moins de chance que ça se décolle à nouveau.
- Au passage, on peut nettoyer l'intérieur du lecteur (moi j'ai tout essayé : brosse à dents, cure-dents, coton-tiges, et j'ai sorti des kilos de trucs qui n'avaient rien à foutre là)

Au final, il n'y a plus qu'à tout remonter en suivant les mêmes étapes, mais dans l'autre sens. 
Après le remontage, et la petite appréhension du redémarrage (on ne sait jamais hein) on a le plaisir d'utiliser un lecteur comme neuf, et en plus on SAIT qu'on a un ibook tout propre en dedans. 

Voilà, j'espère que c'est assez clair.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

Merci Bobby 

T'as pas une photo avec power tape collé sur le combo ? 

Je sais j'abuse :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> T'as pas une photo avec power tape collé sur le combo ?




Ben...
En fait j'ai oublié d'en prendre... 

Mais comme je suis gentil je vous ai illustré la chose avec toshop.  

Donc là je vous ai entouré la zone que j'ai débarassée de son tissu et sur laquelle j'ai mis le gaffer (en gros j'ai recouvert toutes les vis qui pouvaient accrocher les CD et DVD.




Et vu de face, pareil : en fait je suis descendu jusqu'en bas.




Comme je le disais plus haut, cette partie ne bouge pas, et comme on revisse la façade par dessus quand on remonte, ça permet de bien bloquer le truc. 
(d'un autre coté, le gaffer, ça tient bien : j'ai raccroché ma plaque minéralogique avec l'année dernière en me disant "dés que j'ai le temps je mets un rivet" et depuis ça n'a pas bougé... Donc dans un ibook ça m'étonnerait que ça bouge. )

Voilà...
Alors Mamacass?
Heureuse?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juin 2007)

J'en profite au passage pour donner un lien que je viens juste de trouver :

powerbook-fr.com, un site bourré de tutos pour démonter ibooks, powerbooks, macbooks...

Avec ça, si vous vous en tirez pas...


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Voilà...
> Alors Mamacass?
> Heureuse?



:mouais: OUI !!!



bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'en profite au passage pour donner un lien que je viens juste de trouver :
> 
> powerbook-fr.com, un site bourré de tutos pour démonter ibooks, powerbooks, macbooks...
> 
> Avec ça, si vous vous en tirez pas...



Quoi tu connais pas powerbook-fr ? 
Quand même....


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Juin 2007)

Non non, je ne connaissais pas...

On en apprend tous les jours hein.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non non, je ne connaissais pas...
> 
> On en apprend tous les jours hein.



Si j'avais su je t'aurais donn&#233; le lien  :rose:


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Juin 2007)

bon alors c'est décidé .. je me lance. Bon déjà étape 1 acheter ce tournevis et la power tape...
merci pour ces infos ca m'a rassuré


----------



## pacis (7 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ....
> - l'histoire de l'electricit&#233; statique c'est de la connerie.
> .....





chanceux plut&#244;t !! 

De plus, un bon nettoyant, mais difficile &#224; trouver , *l'alcool isopropylique* . C'est m&#234;me fort conseill&#233; de l'utiliser pour la lentille laser.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2007)

Ouais, cet alcool j'en ai entendu parler, mais j'ai démonté le truc à l'arrache, j'ai pas pris le temps d'aller en acheter. 

Sinon, pour l'électricité statique, je ne vois pas...
En tout mon ibook j'ai du le démonter 4 ou 5 fois (j'ai eu des gros soucis de DD l'année dernière) et je n'ai jamais pris aucune précaution avec cette histoire d'électricité statique ni eu aucun souci de ce côté.


----------



## pacis (7 Juin 2007)

tu es pied-nu alors


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (21 Juin 2007)

bon, je me suis lancé dans le démontage, a coté de moi repose la bête complétement démontée, et j'espère pouvoir remonter.
plusieurs points que j'ai pas vu dans les aides :
- le connecteur du trackpad, il s'est détaché quand j'ai soulevé la coque heureusement pas de dégats par contre pour le remettre ca va etre galere je sens
- les différents fils d'antenne a enlever aussi, délicat
- enfin en soulevant sur la face supérieure la feuille de métal qui protege les entrailles, il y a dessous, collé une grande feuille de papier noir. Une nappe vient se coller à cette feuille :
   1) ca sert a quoi, c'est l'antenne wifi ?
   2) le contact entre la nappe et la feuille est fait par collage, et ca s'est décollé ( pas eu le choix ) comment remettre celà ? Je doi utiliser une colle spéciale qui a des pouvoirs conducteurs etc ... en résumé comment avez vous fait ?


----------



## Vivid (21 Juin 2007)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:


> bon, je me suis lancé dans le démontage, a coté de moi repose la bête complétement démontée, et j'espère pouvoir remonter.
> plusieurs points que j'ai pas vu dans les aides :
> - le connecteur du trackpad, il s'est détaché quand j'ai soulevé la coque heureusement pas de dégats par contre pour le remettre ca va etre galere je sens
> - les différents fils d'antenne a enlever aussi, délicat
> ...



prends des photos, parceque la...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2007)

Le connecteur c'est pas chiant : quand tu as remis la coque du dessous, il faut mettre l'ibook a plat , positionner le connecteur, et poser la coque sup&#233;rieure dessus. Le truc plus chiant c'est de REBRANCHER le trackpad : faut le faire avant d'avoir r&#233;emboit&#233; la coque, mais en la tenant &#224; peu pr&#232;s en place. Un tournevis fin pour appuyer dessus c'est bien, avec les doigts ya pas assez de place.

Pour ta nappe noire, &#231;a me dit rien, la mienne devait bien tenir en place sinon je m'en souviendrais... Dans tous les cas &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait que ce soit l'antenne wifi, normalement elle est coinc&#233;e quelquepart &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du graveur. 
Puisque t'as ton gaffer t'emmerde pas : d&#233;coupes en une bande et recolle ta nappe noire avec. Ca doit &#234;tre un truc qui prend la chaleur on une connerie comme &#231;a.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (21 Juin 2007)

dès que j'aurais remonté tu aura la photo mais je post d'un vieux portable PC qui est d'avant l'époque mutlimédia .

J'étais 'obligé' de décoller la nappe car sinon la couveture métallique se détachée pas. C'est vraiment une sorte de papier collé au recto du couvercle métallique. Donc dissipateur thermique j'y crois pas trop, je parierais plutot sur une histoire de 'anti électricité statique ou un tuc pour les ondes' ?

Ah oui aussi j'ai trouvé au dessus du lecteur combo, a la limite entre la batterie et le lecteur une petite piece métallique aimantée ( rectangle de 1cm/1cm sur 2 mm d'épasseur). je vois pas trop a quoi ca sert, je le laisse à sa place

Si ca cause à quelqu'un merci d'avance


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2007)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:


> Ah oui aussi j'ai trouvé au dessus du lecteur combo, a la limite entre la batterie et le lecteur une petite piece métallique aimantée ( rectangle de 1cm/1cm sur 2 mm d'épasseur). je vois pas trop a quoi ca sert, je le laisse à sa place
> 
> Si ca cause à quelqu'un merci d'avance




Ouais, j'ai ça aussi.
Je sais pas à quoi ça sert non plus, je l'ai remis à la même place, si c'est là faut croire que ça a un intérêt...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (21 Juin 2007)

bon je viens de faire un peu tout les tutoriaus, jamais vu mention de cette feuille noire sour le couvercle. Bon j'ai vu quelques différences sur les photos ca doit etre une histoire de date de production. Mon iBook G4 800 12'' est pas un des premiers produits.

bon enfin je vais essayer de trouver une colle adapté à l'électronique, et vous ferait les photos


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (21 Juin 2007)

bon l&#224; tr&#233;s d&#233;&#231;u, au red&#233;marrage, j'ai l'icone comme quoi il reconnais pas de disque de boot ( dossier avec le finder et le point d'interrrogation qui clignote )

trop d&#233;prim&#233; pour en dire plus....

pour info, la feuille noire, c'est sur la feuille m&#233;tallique de la face arriere qu'elle se trouve avec pres de l'emplacement de la batterie un espece de cercle en relief comme un petit haut parleur.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2007)

Oui, j'ai la m&#234;me chose, le truc rond qui ressemble &#224; un haut parleur.
T'occupe pas de &#231;a.

On parle bien d'un changement de lecteur de DVD, non?
Donc tu n'as pas touch&#233; au DD...
Si ton ibook ne reconnait pas ton DD &#231;a veut dire logiquement que tu as mal rebranch&#233; un truc.
Es-tu s&#251;r de tout avoir bien rebranch&#233;?


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (22 Juin 2007)

j'ai tout redémonté, le DD j'y ai pas touché mais bon j'ai quand même posé les mains dessus. Là je suis en train de lire MacBidouille, et j'ai lu quelque conseille sympa dans la FAQ,  apparemment ca pourrait être un probleme avec la ROM, que je pourrais résoudre avec divers resset PRAM, VRAM etc.... je tente tout ca ce soir. Tant que je suis pas accusé de flood je continue à tenir informé


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (23 Juin 2007)

Tout remarche et je poste depuis mon ibook 
C'est en lisant les fiches pour démonter le disque dur que j'ai compris mon erreur, en fait 
en soulevant le capot inférieur la nappe du disque s'est collé au couvercle. Et je me suis imaginé que c'était normal. Forcément en remontant ca ne pouvait pas marcher.
Voilà, le lecteur de CD refonctionne avec le 'powertape' tout va bien. 
Spécial merci à bobbynountchak pour son soutien !


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2007)

Content pour toi.


----------

